# What's the new update?



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Just received new software update on my RoPro. So what is new in this?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

wtherrell said:


> Just received new software update on my RoPro. So what is new in this?


what version number?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If it's 20.6.1, this might be it: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information

Still RC12?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> If it's 20.6.1, this might be it: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information
> 
> Still RC12?


Mine is RC 14. Another service connection is scheduled less then an hour after the update. TMS is still listed in the copyright section.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lew said:


> Mine is RC 14. Another service connection is scheduled less then an hour after the update. TMS is still listed in the copyright section.


Wow. No wonder the release notes don't have the RC number. I'll be watching. Thanks.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Yep it was 20.6.1.RC14-USA


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Bolt OOH streaming is new.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I have three boxes that haven't even got 12 yet. Only my Plus has 12. Kinda surprised that 14 is here already. Must be a significant bug fix.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm still 20.5.9, but I have RC 15.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

schatham said:


> I'm still 20.5.9, but I have RC 15.


That isn't the same RC 15 being discussed here.


----------



## rjcc (Jul 15, 2010)

Gotta love it when the DVR updates while you're watching from the mini :/


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

UCLABB said:


> I have three boxes that haven't even got 12 yet. Only my Plus has 12. Kinda surprised that 14 is here already. Must be a significant bug fix.


Is this a Bolt only update? I have not seen it yet.

This will be the THIRD 20.6.1. They messed up a lot of things in this release. They screwed up the Resume Point logic on a current recording, where the Live button used to Always keep the resume point unless it was at the beginning or end. Now sometimes it does not keep it. Also with SkipMode, and I am not sure if this is new, sometimes I like to get out of playing a recording that just finished just to get the SM, but then it sometimes loses the resume point. They sure do have problems with the resume point. Sad since it really is Important!!!

Also on a few rare occasions, when I rewind, the audio does not come back and I have to do a backup to get it to come on again, pause does not fix it. This never happened before. I do not understand how these people test sometimes...

_NOT TO MENTION THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING NEW. NOT FOR A ROAMIO PRO ANYWAY..._


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

I know it happened before 20.6.1, but Amazon, HBO Go, and YouTube are absurdly slow. HBO Go is so slow loading a title that I've given up using it on my Roamio Basic (and I'm connected via ethernet with 300 mbps Internet). So much faster to use my Roku for both HBO Go and Amazon.

This is pathetic.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My non-priority list basic Roamio just got RC14. My priority list Roamio is still on RC12. It's not fair.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> My non-priority list basic Roamio just got RC14. My priority list Roamio is still on RC12. It's not fair.


Are we sure a higher RC number is enough to trigger an upgrade? My Roamio isn't on a priority list and I just got RC14. I always thought you got whatever RC version was current when your software was upgraded. A new version number, or at least one without RC, locked in the changes and results in software ugrades.

I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lew said:


> I'm not 100% sure.


With TiVo, who is?


----------

